

OneTraction accelerator – scam? - morbido

I recently tried applying to accelerators on AngelList and received an acceptance letter to an accelerator called &#x27;OneTraction&#x27;, without talking to anyone or nothing, my team was asked to pay an &quot;acceptance&quot; fee of 390$, this startup boasts on their mentors page Sean Parker as a founder and an investor and Reid Hoffman as a mentor, after some research, I was unable to find any press about &quot;OneTraction&quot; which is odd considering the names mentoring this accelerator<p>This led me to believe that the accelerator in question is a scam which tries to rob us poor entrepreneurs from our food money in a critical time.
If I&#x27;m mistaken, I&#x27;m sorry, I would love to be mistaken, does anyone know of this?<p>Profile in question: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;angel.co&#x2F;onetraction&#x2F;
======
joeykrug
I'm also interested in this, got the same email seems like a scam?

